# My "my 1st Mothers Day" Haul



## MsButterfli (May 10, 2009)

well today i went to my CCO (Tanger, Deer Park) and got a few items






Spaced Out blush
Lightsweep/shadester sculpt n shape powder
Richmetal highlighter in Dark Influence
Studio stick foundation in NC50
Soft Flower e/s from Ungaro

and heres my lil mama Dez


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 10, 2009)

shes sooooooo cute!!! love her dress!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 10, 2009)

Aw, your daughter is so cute!!! You also got some nice stuff!


----------



## xobaby89 (May 10, 2009)

your daughters adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






love that shadow color too!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 10, 2009)

OMG she has gotten so big soo quick....she is adorable...love her...

Oh yeah nice haul too....You know you can't post a haul and a pretty baby...no one is looking at the haul!!!


----------



## atwingirl (May 10, 2009)

Happy Mother's Day to you! We had the same idea. I went to CCO as well to pick up a few things for myself. You deserve it, you got some great things.


----------



## AliVix1 (May 11, 2009)

omg i wish my cco had little dez's!! haha jk shes gorgeous!! great haul happy mommas day!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_omg i wish my cco had little dez's!!!_

 
Me TOO!!! I would buy my limit of 3


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (May 11, 2009)

nice haul and cute baby!! <3

do you remember if there's anything new at the CCO? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA


----------



## MsButterfli (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAtFirstSight* 

 
_nice haul and cute baby!! <3

do you remember if there's anything new at the CCO? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA_

 
Smooth Harmony BP from Heather as well as one of the eye pallets (cassette i believe)
Holiday sets, lip bags, brushes
MAC Trip Eyes and MAC Trip softsparkle pencils
The full sized brush set (Perfect Style)
some Neo Sci-Fi blushes and shadows
lots of piggies, not too many brushes, fafi tote bag
artjam, flammable and a few other paints
rollickin paint pot and two from the regular line i believe

thats all i remember off hand, i heard Riverhead had a lil more stuff tho


----------



## nunu (May 11, 2009)

She is soo cute!!
Enjoy your haul


----------



## joey444 (May 11, 2009)

How cute!!  Hope you had fun on your first Mother's day!!


----------



## lushious_lips (May 11, 2009)

Nice haul. Your daughter is too cute.


----------



## DancingBrave (May 12, 2009)

cuuuuuuuuuuuute!  And great haul! Have fun!


----------



## Tahti (May 12, 2009)

Ah your daughter is beautiful! Enjoy your haul ^__^


----------



## Pizzicata (May 12, 2009)

So nice!  A cute baby and prizes for you.  Enjoy them!


----------



## Susanne (May 12, 2009)

She is so pretty!! And enjoy your haul!


----------



## MissResha (May 12, 2009)

awwwww she is SO precious!!!!! happy belated mothers day sweety!!


----------



## TamiChoi (May 12, 2009)

nice haul! enjoy~


----------



## n_c (May 12, 2009)

Nice haul! Your baby is precious


----------



## MsButterfli (May 13, 2009)

thx for all of your kind words ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 shes my lil MAC diva in training lol


----------



## VintageAqua (May 13, 2009)

Your daughter is adorable and so is her Mother's Day dress! Congrats and great haul.


----------



## orkira (May 14, 2009)

Love the studio stick foundations.  They are great.  Congrats on your haul.


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 24, 2009)

Awww. She is adorable!!! Nice haul.


----------



## callison (May 25, 2009)

Fabulous all around. Congrats.


----------



## User93 (May 25, 2009)

She's such a little doll! Adorable! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## hawaii02 (May 27, 2009)

Aww, your daughter is adorable!!


----------



## Snootus0722 (May 27, 2009)

She's a doll my goodness. enjoy your goodies.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (May 28, 2009)

Aww she's too cute. She looks like a little cupcake ready to eat. LOL Nice haul by the way


----------

